# HOW 2 remove RAT URINE Smell?



## poultryprincess

I left my old Antique Treadle sew machine out in the storage trailer for the past 5 years. DH brought it in yesterday & there was a Huge Rats nest inside the decorative Hood.....we removed the rats - Yuk - but the wood still smells of urine. I have washed it a few times with soapy water & rinsing then drying it quickly. It still smells. The urine has erased some of the Gold ornate printing on the sew machine. I am hoping for a cleaner which will Not take anymore of the print off.....or remove the finish of the wood......any ideas? :shrug: ( shoulda, woulda, coulda taken the treadle machine out of the trailer Before so much damage was done.......el stupido! )


----------



## CraftyDiva

You could give baking soda a try to neutralize the ammonia in the urine. Last resort, they make products to get rid of doggy/kitty accidents in the home. Local pet shop or pet dept in the store you shop should carry it.


----------



## mpillow

We had lots of mouse smell in our camp...it was empty for 20 years...so we ripped out the old insulation and bleach walls and studs....but bleach would probably fade/corrode this project.

My other thought was sunlight and fresh air but again fading/corrosion risk.....

Baking soda paste? :shrug: Peroxide? :shrug:


----------



## cricket

Baking soda would be the first thing and then I would place it outside in a protected area. Get some clove oil and drop ONLY A FEW drops onto the wood and allow to sit. When you bring it back in after a few days, rub banana on the wood and wash off. Don't ask me why...I don't know. Just know it works.


----------



## melina

I would agree that the pet odor remover is your best bet. It's available in Petco and Petsmart stores, also online at most of the pet supply houses. It has an enzyme ingredient that will basically eat the offending components of the urine. It's usable on all surfaces and could be dabbed on with a sponge, not required to soak the wood. After, I'd put some of the solution on a cotton ball and place that on a can lid and place inside the cabinet. If the urine has soaked through the wood, you may not be able to save the finish. Urine is pretty corrosive. good luck.


----------



## Hears The Water

I don't have an answer for you, but I know a group that might. Devon belongs to a message board for people that have pet rats. They might know how to get the smell of rat urine out of something....but don't tell them that you killed the baby rats. They get kinda upset about things like that. *grin* The place is called www.goosemoose.com and there is a "rat room". HTH
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## suitcase_sally

I have found the "pet strength" Fabreeze (or store brand) does an admirable job. Spray and let dry in the sun.


----------



## Jan in CO

When we bought our house, it just REEKED of urine--dog and cat. After asking every place I could think of, I was told by several to use either marine varnish to seal the floors and eliminate the odor, or kiltz, which is found in the paint department of most stores. Both worked. Once the urine soaks into wood, there is just about no way to remove it, but you could seal the wood portion and thus eliminate the odor. Maybe, big MAYBE, you could paint clear marine varnish over the metal portions of the sewing machine and seal it, thus not removing any more of the decorations. Good luck! Jan in Co


----------



## uncle Will in In.

Hi Princess. After you exhaust all the above advice, you could take it out, and let the chickens nest in it next summer. Once an old settin' hen breaks a couple rotten eggs in it the rat smell will disappear. 
Or maybe not! LOL
Good luck - Unk


----------



## Ninn

There is a product called Kids N Pets that works wonders. When we bought our place, the neighborhood cats had been in and out for 2 years. You can imagine the stench. Now, my cat and dog can't tell there was ever another animal in this house. ALL you do is saturate the offending area with it and let it dry. AS the stuff dries, it kills the bacteria that cause the odors. I paid about 6 dollars for mine and only had to treat the floor about 2 times. Ask for it at your local supermarket. I Got mine at BILO.


----------



## omnicat

I feel for you. I had a corner of my garage that the rats decided was their toilet. Cleaned it, scrubbed it - YUCK! Used pet odor remover with the live enzymes - YUCK! brought out the bleach - scrubbed twice...

It_ still_ stinks a bit if you get right down in the corner...sheesh!


----------



## culpeper

To restore the timber, you could try rubbing in some linseed oil (from your hardware store - NOT the same stuff as you eat). It might also help to remove the odour. Get advice from the staff at the store, too. I'm not sure, but I think you might need to add some kerosene or something to the linseed oil to make it work better. 

Alternatively, you could try rubbing in some lavender essential oil. It is often used on timber surfaces to keep the timber well-oiled and shiny, and of course it has a pleasant perfume. (Queen Victoria made sure all her furniture was polished with lavender oil, and her furniture was the best of the best!) You could add the oil to a home-made furniture wax, too. 

Another useful herb for timber is Lemon Balm. It can be added to any furniture wax, but a good way of keeping timber in good condition is to regularly rub it over with a bunch of crushed leaves of lemon balm. Smells good, and gives the timber a lovely shine. You might find the essential oil easier to use, if you can find it.


----------



## DenverGirlie

I would call a professional person that restores antique furniture. Ask them, they've most likely seen everything and can point you in the correct direction for treating wood.


----------



## poultryprincess

THANX so much for all the tips.....I washed it down with a weak baking soda solution, followed by a solution of " oil soap " which is for wood. It seem the smell has disipated, but I didn't put any wax on it until I am sure. I was not as successful with the machine itself. Any type of rubbing was erasing the gold, so I am going to let it sit for a bit & try water a few times.
**Seems moot though. I had 2 of the treadle machines in the trailer. One tucks under the table & is in rough shape, the other (which I had planned to keep) had a coffin top & alot of Gold on the machine. DH tried to " fix " the one I wanted :nono: & ended up breaking something on the machine. It will have to be welded now......IF I can find someone to do it cheap.
***At least I can know make Both of them sweet smelling - Anything is better than Rat urine!

ps / DH did NOT kill any of the rats. He said they were inside the "coffin" & he didn't want to splatter blood all over the machine - I didn't have the heart to tell him that when he Broke the machine, I pictured "blood" 

pss / So THIS is where you have been hiding out, eh Uncle Willie? I have missed you in the Poultry section - NO ONE makes me giggle like you & your stories. * ALL my girls have been Molting for so long, I wouldn't know an egg if it hit me in the head.......but I'll keep your suggestion in mind - 
THANX again everyone & have a nice day....eh! :dance:


----------

